# Chinese State Media Demands US Citizens Be Disarmed.....



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The official Chinese government news agency, Xinhua, has demanded the US immediately adopt stricter gun control measures to reduce the number of firearms the US populace is permitted to possess.
Chinese State Media Demands US Citizens Be Disarmed - Breitbart


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like an invasion plan.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

No not an invason plan. China is not the first nation that orders the US president around.
Since we have such a weak President, and the guy goes around and baggs for forgiveness even to the most worse countrys on earth, calls Hamas and Hezbollah is alliance, even Kimboctoo thinks they have a say what the US president should do. It's sad, 15 years ago the US President told other nations like Russia, China, Europe what to do and now kimbactoo tells the US what they demand from the US. The US gets what they vote fore. Intresting isn't it.
I wonder if they could find next time a US-President that hate the US Citizens more that the current one that they could elect. 
But I like I said earlier. The US Americans deserved that president, they elected them and elect the Hilarious-Lady next time. The US will have a real hilarious future.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

> Conversely, the article heaps praise on the Democratic Party:


I didn't think there was any difference between the Democratic Party and the Chinese government?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PT111Pro:


> The US Americans deserved that president, they elected them and elect the Hilarious-Lady next time.


I think the "Hilarious-Lady" or "Da Bitch" as I like to call her is finished. I do not see how she can survive the myriad of scandals that have surrounded her and her despicable low life husband. The Democrats are now shitting in their pants over what to do now as they have so much invested in her candidacy. My guess is that they will want to get rid of her as early as possible so they can find, for them at least another viable candidate before it's too late. Which I hope it is. I despise that party and everything it stands for.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> The official Chinese government news agency, Xinhua, has demanded the US immediately adopt stricter gun control measures to reduce the number of firearms the US populace is permitted to possess.
> Chinese State Media Demands US Citizens Be Disarmed - Breitbart


I find it startling that you place anything of value on the 'demands' of China's State Media toward the US. Plus, you _must_ be aware of the simplistic ploy that 'demands' something that they know will cause the opposite reaction from the populace of the targeted state. It must be an attempt to influence the approaching election in favor of the Republicans. Which must mean that China's leaders would prefer four years of a Republican administration in the US. Hmm... I wonder why that is.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

hillman said:


> I find it startling that you place anything of value on the 'demands' of China's State Media toward the US. Plus, you _must_ be aware of the simplistic ploy that 'demands' something that they know will cause the opposite reaction from the populace of the targeted state. It must be an attempt to influence the approaching election in favor of the Republicans. Which must mean that China's leaders would prefer four years of a Republican administration in the US. Hmm... I wonder why that is.


You may be partially on to something. Although, my theory is that the Chinese intent is to infuriate the Republicans into voting. Meanwhile they believe that Democarats are too stupid to understand the concept of a double negative, thereby embolding them to vote as well. Therefore I believe their ultimate goal is to fill the sudden demand for more voting machines.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> You may be partially on to something. Although, my theory is that the Chinese intent is to infuriate the Republicans into voting. Meanwhile they believe that Democarats are too stupid to understand the concept of a double negative, thereby embolding them to vote as well. Therefore I believe their ultimate goal is to fill the sudden demand for more voting machines.


By Jove, that could well be the plan!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> desertman
> I think the "Hilarious-Lady" or "Da Bitch" as I like to call her is finished. I do not see how she can survive the myriad of scandals that have surrounded her and her despicable low life husband.


We in Germany have a saying. "You shall not praise the day before you saw the evening".

The media campaign have already started. Facebook and other social medias are full of the hilarious lady. If you a liberal and not scream "the King Obambi is death long live queen Hilarious" you are death meat in a liberal world.
The people vote what the media want them to vote for. That is since years and decades the same in the US. Free Helathcare made it, but no one ever asked, what do they mean by free, what do they mean by the word healthcare and who is paying for it. There are a lot of dreams out there what the people think Obamacare is, but many just had realized that it was a TAX increase for the poorest of the poor in the US. They made their TAX return and when they still couldn't afford Obamacare (160.00 Dollar each and a family of 3 - just mention it), the were penalized. There is a reason why they call it healthcareact or Obamacare and not just healthcare. Just saying. 
Obama made penalizing and Txing the poorest in the Country social legal. Tells me what liberalism is really all about.

Do you really think anyone checks out what Hilarious as a secretary of state in the UN did? Do you think a liberal would really care? Even Obama had to let her go and that means something when even a liberal can't watch it anymore. Do you think people care than for scandals that liberals think that was her right anyway, but don't say it out loud?
Liberals don't care for facts or reality. They vote for a piece of manure when they get told by media it is liberal.

Liberals cant be shocked by facts. They never cared for facts and reality at all. 
Conservatives can say NO to a Candidate like we have seen last election.
Liberals are like Lemming, they do what they get told to do. They don't admit it always, doesn't matter but we can see it on the outcome. 
Liberals vote for democrats always, that makes them feel supreme over others, they think. And everyone that couldn't make it to a GED or didn't make it in pottery can still feel very educated and smart this way.

Even here in this very forum.
You can read: "Obama is a good President" or "I like Obama". With all that what this man did worldwide? With all this racist speeches? With all this US bashing in all Colleges or state events. He can't make a statement about his underpants without blaming somehow the US. Obama was the first president that interfered with a police action to bail his burglar buddy out of a police investigation. He stopped any police action or investigation openly and made a racist case out of it. The people already forgot. Is there any President worldwide known, regardless if a dictator, a democrat, a republican or whatever that stopped a police investigation to bail out a burglar friend? Any Country, any Banana Republic anywhere, beside the Obama-US? 
I mean what more facts do you need to see that Ignorance is a Joyce not an accident. Liberals vote for a cartoon as president as long the media backs it up. And Hilarious is a liberal, Medias darling and she runs on a feminist ticked. That does it for sure.

So: "Don't praise the day before you saw the evening".


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PT111Pro:
I agree with your post 100%. But I still don't think that "Da Bitch" will ever be elected president, not this time not ever. She's just not likable. Phony and hypocrite are written all over her face. She just can't fake it. The Clinton's both are synonymous for public corruption, pathological lying and represent what people most despise about politicians. Not even the national media including the "New York Times" who published the story are falling all over that "bitch", like they did over the "black militant". No, "PT" not this time. Let's just hope that the Democrats do not dump her or that the Republicans don't do something extraordinarily stupid.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It's a 2012 article. And they're commies... what would anyone expect from a commie or a socialist?


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

We will see. I say: "We shall not praise the day before we have seen the evening".
The democrat machine runs on high gear. I see what they send to my late wife, she as a college teacher was a hard core democrat and since 2 weeks now they bombard me now by mail, e-mail and facebook. And that is only the beginning. Obama made it insane. But Hilary would made out of it the United States of Absurdistan. If they really elect this Hilarious lady, even the liberals would scratch themselves on places that they never thought they could have an itch there.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

If the Chinese people were armed like the US people, there might be some political changes going on over there. (same for North Korea too)


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If the Chinese people were armed like the US people, there might be some political changes going on over there. (same for North Korea too)


When the Chinese elected the liberals the first thing what happen was a weapon ban. Same in Vietnam, Korea, Russia, Socialist Germany 1 +2 and so on and on. Liberals can't have armed citizens. Armed citizen are able to fight back against socialistic tyranny.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Hillary is equal to Bob Dole they have to have a challenger but know they don't stand a snowballs chance in hell so let her run the Dems can be done with her for good.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

My response to the Chinese government includes two words of seven letters that will not be posted as they would ensure immediate dismissal from this forum.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I must have missed the memo. :watching:


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

desertman said:


> PT111Pro:
> I agree with your post 100%. But I still don't think that "Da Bitch" will ever be elected president, not this time not ever. She's just not likable. Phony and hypocrite are written all over her face. She just can't fake it. The Clinton's both are synonymous for public corruption, pathological lying and represent what people most despise about politicians. Not even the national media including the "New York Times" who published the story are falling all over that "bitch", like they did over the "black militant". No, "PT" not this time. Let's just hope that the Democrats do not dump her or that the Republicans don't do something extraordinarily stupid.


Don't under estimate the number of voters with a vagina and no brain.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I spent a year in Korea, Thailand and Vietnam. One thing I've always noticed in their culture is how bossy they can become as soon as they think they have authority or power over you. I've seen it in their business, driving and right down to the cafateria food line. Never underestimate that. Watch how badly they counterfit their products or cut corners in their manufacturing. Don't think putting lead in children's products was a mistake. They knew exactly what they were doing. As long as they're getting paid they don't give a shit about anything. The west has always failed to understand the east and this has not changed.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Perhaps we should explain to them that all power comes from the barrel of a gun. I read that somewhere...don't remember the source, though...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Gruesome said:


> Perhaps we should explain to them that all power comes from the barrel of a gun. I read that somewhere...don't remember the source, though...


Mao Zedong.


----------

